# deer harmony



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i had not heard anything about this, but here is an article talking about how Ohio is going to attempt to get hunters and landowners together so the farmers can select hunters based on a online profile to hunt their land. the website link did not work for me, but maybe it's not up yet. here is an excerpt from the article....
"Landowners looking to have more deer killed on their property, preferably does, and hunters looking for a place to hunt are a match made in heaven," Risley said. "We just have to figure out the details of how to make the program work." 

Deer hunters, resident or nonresident, may fill out an online profile by going to www.huntohiofarms.com. Nimrods should keep in mind, however, that doing so does not automatically qualify them for one of the hunting slots. That's up to the landowners. 

This pilot hunter-access program, being developed in conjunction with the Ohio Farm Bureau Federation, is scheduled to run two years. If successful, it eventually could be expanded regionally or possibly even statewide


here is the link to the article for everyone to read. hopefully they open it up to more counties so we may all be able to access more private land.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=4324954


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I checked this out at the Ohio farm bureau website: "look for more information in August/September" is the response. I will be waiting to apply. This program sounds great.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

same here i would love to hunt somewhere thats not public. don't get me wrong the public spot i'm huntin is some of the best i've found, but private land would be soo much better.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

So you can't apply untill August/Semptember and is anyonne geting into the huntohiofarms site.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

The thing that cracks me up, at least in my part of the state, is that most of the farmers you are looking to hunt on are good old boys. I hunt on several farms with farmers that don't even know what the internet is...It's easy to get verbal permission from them, but it's like pulling teeth to get them to sign a permission slip. Now, don't get me wrong, I know there are high tech farmboys out there, I just don't see this becoming real popular with them. Seems like a great idea at first, but think of how many "applications" a farmer may have to go through just to find one guy to come out and kill deer. Seems like it would be more of a hastle for them than anything...


----------

